# Red Colored Golden Retrievers



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I recently fell in love with one.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've fallen in love with many. Do you have pictures?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

They rock!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I love my handsome red boy!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My heart belongs to a red guy too. Though he is graying all over now: face and back mostly.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's one that I loved for many years. His coat would just gleam in the sunlight 

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28768

and he sure made some smart, pretty puppies


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I met goldies thru a red, so I'm awful (totally) partial to 'em


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Here's one that I loved for many years. His coat would just gleam in the sunlight
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28768
> 
> and he sure made some smart, pretty puppies


I loved Clipper, Linda. 

I had a little red dog, and his father was an English import, as light as we ever see - Can. CH. OTCH. Camrose Betimmy Am. UD,Am Can OS. Drummer was pointed in the US, had his CD, and was a working pet therapy dog. My friend Cathy Winkler used him to train as a field trainer fo Paws with a Cause. We all thought she was nuts for using Drummer, but she said that if she could do it with Drummer she could do it with ANY dog. He wasn't "famous", he wasn't even very pretty, and he was a gigantic PITA, but we adored him. Paws work turned out to be exactly what he was cut out to do. He could pick up a dropped dime and lay it on your shoulder, turn lights on and off, bring you anything you asked for, help you up off the floor, pull a wheelchair - he lived to work.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm a sucker for red heads too. Their coats dance in the sunlight as if they're on fire. Nothin's prettier. Sam was my special red boy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I've had 4 red goldens. Tia is my first blondie, and first female golden.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I loved Clipper, Linda.
> 
> I had a little red dog, and his father was an English import, as light as we ever see - Can. CH. OTCH. Camrose Betimmy Am. UD,Am Can OS. Drummer was pointed in the US, had his CD, and was a working pet therapy dog. My friend Cathy Winkler used him to train as a field trainer fo Paws with a Cause. We all thought she was nuts for using Drummer, but she said that if she could do it with Drummer she could do it with ANY dog. He wasn't "famous", he wasn't even very pretty, and he was a gigantic PITA, but we adored him. Paws work turned out to be exactly what he was cut out to do. He could pick up a dropped dime and lay it on your shoulder, turn lights on and off, bring you anything you asked for, help you up off the floor, pull a wheelchair - he lived to work.


Thanks, Laura. I have always been an admirer of Timmy-looks AND brains! I don't know that I ever saw Drummer. I sure liked Timmy's daughter, Tara, though but she was very light colored! Oh, and Teasel. Wow, what a walk through memory lane


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have two red boy's and love their color and of course them..LOL
Chloe is a little on the lighter side for now.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I LOVE my redheads......


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> . Their coats dance in the sunlight as if they're on fire.
> 
> 
> one nite in class, Bridger was being handled by the instructor so I got to SEE him - - I forgot he was my dog, he was so gorgeous & so BRIGHT


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

although the Pud and I are both blondes, we do have a fondness for redheads


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Red Dawg - Tailer Da Nibbler


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Red Dawg - Tailer Da Nibbler


Nice pictures but wow! that first picture is just gorgeous!!! It reminds me of a Kathy Hagermann print I bought for a friend.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I just LOVE Tailer pictures, what a handsome handsome boy! And yes, the first is just jaw dropping!

I love the red ones too, I have one that is a lovely red shade, so pretty! To most all three are on the dark side, but compared to Sammy, whew he is a red one!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Rusty was about as red as they get. Because he was the first I wil always be partial to red field type goldens. One of the things I loved most was that his face never greyed out. The pic below was taken last last year when he was 8. He looked like he was 4 up to his very last day. Reds Rule!!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Red Dawg - Tailer Da Nibbler


Love that last pic, sitting beside the lupines.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've fallen in love with many. Do you have pictures?


No, Willy was available through GRREAT and recently got adopted.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

CarolinaCasey said:


> My heart belongs to a red guy too. Though he is graying all over now: face and back mostly.


My heart belongs to two "Golden" Retrievers and two cats.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Red Dawg - Tailer Da Nibbler


Beautiful pictures.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tahnee GR said:


> Here's one that I loved for many years. His coat would just gleam in the sunlight
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28768
> 
> and he sure made some smart, pretty puppies


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My avatar dog as my heart  No matter how many years pass since he died, the thought of him makes me smile.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

If I ever adopt another dog, I would want him or her to be a Red Golden.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Of course Redheads are more fun! Here's Miss Scarlett in all her redness


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Go Big Red (Dogs!)*

You all know Harry, my big red dog. Here is a pic of my Grandma Reo and Ginger, her big red dog in 1960... Ginger was so incredibly beautiful in the sunlight. My siblings were blondes; but, I had red highlights in my hair (I was one of Grandma's favorites too!)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a great old picture!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

My heart was stolen by a little red puppy who somehow stood out from a pile of about eight. I sat down in the puppy pen to meet the litter, but it was like there was only one dog in there. A bigger, lighter-colored, proud boy strutted up to me, full of game and play, and while he seemed like he'd be a wonderful dog, I couldn't stop watching that little red dog who came over to check me out, chewed on my finger, and then went around to explore the area again.

I had my whole list of things to look for in puppy temperament, and I didn't give a **** about color going in, but it was like that little dog glowed with some strange alchemy. I made myself check out all the other puppies for an hour, trying to use my head instead of my heart, but he had already picked me by the time I sat down.

I lost him just after his sixth birthday and just shy of the six year anniversary of the day we picked each other. He embodied everything I love about the breed, so while I love Goldens of all colors, the red ones have a special place in my heart.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww, that's how it was with Rigby, too. I knew he was the one. I had the breeder stack them all, move them all, and I played for a while with each of them. But it was all for show! LOL I was in love with my fawn and white angel the seconds I laid eyes on him. Sweet...

My first red dog (golden) picked me... I was just going to take him for walks because I was bored and couldn't have a big dog of my own. Little did I know he'd become everything to me that a Golden should be.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

I miss my big red guy


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry Judi, you can't have my Hunter, but well, Shadow - let's talk. ROFL!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

When our beautiful RED Max died, I decided it would be too painful to have another reddish golden so we specifically looked at Blondes and got Selka and Gunner. What is interesting is that as they have aged and their faces have grayed, their coats have gotten redder! Someone here even commented on my "red boys"! I was surprised and compared pictures of how their color s have changed. I got red goldens anyway. : )


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ahhh....my ambassador red dog Sadie....first in my heart....
even when she has a 'grump' on, lol


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am totally in love and obsessed with my red head. She is my heart dog..... Penny.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

My first golden, Lucy, was red. Everyone always insisted she was a golden/irish setter mix.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jan 22, 2009)

I love to see all your pictures!!!

When we were still Holland we never had the urge to get a dog. But when we moved here with all the space around us we did think about it sometimes. Our neighbors, good friends of ours, have two GR. One red one (Brandy) and the also kept one out of her litter. That one is blond (Moka). Through them we really fell in love with Goldens. When we were building our house on our new property and we had to stay in two fifth wheels in our workshop for two years (ajjj...)we thought: This is the perfect time to get a pup. He can pee and poo whatever he wants on the workshop floor.
Now we are waiting for pup2. One is not enough 
And yes Taco is red and I love it! But if pup2 will be blond that's fine with us too!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I've got to say that I love Reds too! Both Mandy and my wife have the same color hair. The only way to tell it apart (on the floor) is that Mandy's is shorter!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I think being a redhead myself makes me a little partial to the red ones. I have two, but I do have to admit I think they are all beautiful.


----------



## tdog (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is my Redhead...Billy. He's a total knucklehead!.....Smarter than most peolple I know and is gorgeous to watch running in early morning or late evening light.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I have one now....and had one in the past.

Maggie is our very red Field Golden. She's a bundle of fun and energy.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Debles said:


> When our beautiful RED Max died, I decided it would be too painful to have another reddish golden so we specifically looked at Blondes and got Selka and Gunner. What is interesting is that as they have aged and their faces have grayed, their coats have gotten redder! Someone here even commented on my "red boys"! I was surprised and compared pictures of how their color s have changed. I got red goldens anyway. : )


It was just meant to be.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Here's my Red Head...*

Nemo my red boy.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> Sorry Judi, you can't have my Hunter, but well, Shadow - let's talk. ROFL!!!!


What's wrong with Shadow?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles said:


> When our beautiful RED Max died, I decided it would be too painful to have another reddish golden so we specifically looked at Blondes and got Selka and Gunner. What is interesting is that as they have aged and their faces have grayed, their coats have gotten redder! Someone here even commented on my "red boys"! I was surprised and compared pictures of how their color s have changed. I got red goldens anyway. : )


That is interesting.


----------



## keri (Feb 2, 2009)

Scarlet is my first golden and she is a beautiful red with blond highlights. She is beautiful!!! IMO.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here are mine....








(Maggie)








(Hootie)








(Cruiser- is going red)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is my Redheads


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

All 3 of mine have been red-heads (pardon me - is that an irish setter?), with Cedar (avitar) being the lightest. Lady, long gone to RB, was the reddest, but was pre-digital & I have no pictures to share . Belle (below with the dafodills) was almost as dark. Love the red-head!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

My red head Meggie:


----------



## JAH (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is our gorgeous redhead Queen Sheba.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

When Sam was an "only child" I dreamed about getting a handsome redhead to be his sibling... When I saw this face, it was love at first sight <3


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a great picture B..... you'd think they were sisters!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is my "Rare American Red."


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Red boy Am./Can. Ch. Easthill Broxden Pop Star, SDHF
http://bluerosekennels.com/nick.htm


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Judi said:


> What's wrong with Shadow?


I was joking... Shadow's my heart boy and he keeps me on my toes with his goofiness. He's the one that constantly steals socks and keeps me laughing.


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

*sisters*

Hi, I have two sisters - one is red and looks very much like yours. The other is golden with a lighter face. The expressions on their face is priceless but the red one KD has dark lines around her eyes and she has a way of looking at you with those puppy dog eyes that would melt the coldest heart. She is a winer - anyone else have a golden that wines? She seems to do it for attention and it is almost constant while they are lying around (a few hours a day). It's really funny because she starts out with this high pitched wine and it slowly winds down to a growl over a period of about 30 seconds.:wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Kimm... fancy that, I have one of those rare American reds too... all the way down here in Texas:

 

She is my heart, my sweet, sweet Penny.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's my red girl, Desi. She is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ah, my sweet Carmella was a redhead. I'm very partial to redder goldens. Flora is going to be a blondie, so don't tell her I said that!


----------



## starcrwn (Jan 23, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> I sure liked Timmy's daughter, Tara, though but she was very light colored! Oh, and Teasel. Wow, what a walk through memory lane


 
Thanks! Although you almost made me cry at work!

Here's a picture of Tara in the snow as a youngster.










Karen
Tara's Mum
Star Crowned Goldens


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tara was such a pretty, pretty girl! Sure didn't mean to make you cry though


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I have four redheads...I adore them.


----------



## realtor (Feb 9, 2009)

Judi said:


> I recently fell in love with one.


My 14 1/2 year old "red golden"just crossed the rainbow bridge.

Does anyone know any breeders of red goldens????


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

realtor said:


> My 14 1/2 year old "red golden"just crossed the rainbow bridge.
> 
> Does anyone know any breeders of red goldens????


Welcome to the forum. If you post in the introductions at the top of the main page, you will get much more feedback. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of your redhead. We'd love to see some pictures and hear more about him. I would suggest contacting your local golden retriever club and see if they could refer you reputable breeders that you could contact. Would you be interested in a rescue?? There are many beautiful sweet goldens all over the country that need the love of a forever home.


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

I really wanted a red, but then I feel in love with Lily. Love knows no color...
:--crazy:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, I could just kiss em both! 



Scarletts_Daddy said:


>


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes both those sweet girls just got baths. Remind me to wait for help. I was bit niave to think that Tink's would be as quick as Scarlett. I learned if you have a longer coated girl prepare for a long process to get them all wet. She repelled water like she was coated in rain-x or something.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Yes both those sweet girls just got baths. Remind me to wait for help. I was bit niave to think that Tink's would be as quick as Scarlett. I learned if you have a longer coated girl prepare for a long process to get them all wet. She repelled water like she was coated in rain-x or something.


 
Now THAT's funny !!!!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

No not really. Now though theyre being cute cause they're here in the study with me laying togther in the chair.


----------



## realtor (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you for the reply.I have been searching locally and none of the breeders seem to have redheads.
As far as rescue,I have been checking many sites and unfortuately most are older 10+ and at this point having just lost my beloved Morgan I don't think I can bare to go thru it again sooner rather than later with a much older dog.I feel bad that i feel that way but I can't help it.
Thanks again


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Yes both those sweet girls just got baths. Remind me to wait for help. I was bit niave to think that Tink's would be as quick as Scarlett. I learned if you have a longer coated girl prepare for a long process to get them all wet. She repelled water like she was coated in rain-x or something.


Ah-but there is a the correct Golden coat-water repellant!


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

my best friend, the love of my life is a big red boy  He's a noble white face now but oh so beautiful! I am trying to figure out how to put him on my signature! katie was my only blonde girl


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is Sam, my gorgeous redhead! I didn't really think of him as "red" when he was a pup...he looked pretty "golden" to me! When he was about 6 months I had two seperate people ask me if he was an Irish Setter. Funny how when you see them everyday you don't notice them changing!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

SamFox said:


> Here is Sam, my gorgeous redhead! I didn't really think of him as "red" when he was a pup...he looked pretty "golden" to me! When he was about 6 months I had two seperate people ask me if he was an Irish Setter. Funny how when you see them everyday you don't notice them changing!


I used to get that same question about Gus. I finally chalked it up to people's having no idea about dog breeds. I recall a thread where people with lighter Goldens were always having to explain that they weren't "Golden Labs" or "Long-haired Labs."


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

ShadowsParents said:


> I was joking... Shadow's my heart boy and he keeps me on my toes with his goofiness. He's the one that constantly steals socks and keeps me laughing.


I didn't take you seriously.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

realtor said:


> My 14 1/2 year old "red golden"just crossed the rainbow bridge.
> 
> Does anyone know any breeders of red goldens????


Why not check out a Golden Retriever Rescue?
I was told by an ex President of GRREAT that many red Goldens are coming into the Rescue.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

realtor said:


> Thank you for the reply.I have been searching locally and none of the breeders seem to have redheads.
> As far as rescue,I have been checking many sites and unfortuately most are older 10+ and at this point having just lost my beloved Morgan I don't think I can bare to go thru it again sooner rather than later with a much older dog.I feel bad that i feel that way but I can't help it.
> Thanks again


Willy is 6 and recently got adopted.
I think GRREAT still has a redhead that is under 10 available.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My boy Comet was a Red Head. I LOVE dark red Goldens


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Judi said:


> I didn't take you seriously.


I forgot to mention, he's a bed hog and will eat me out of house and home if I let him. He also lets children tumble all over him and will them proceed to lick them to death.  lol


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

My first golden was a big red boy. I just recently lost him about 2 weeks ago. I love the reds.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

BTW... I want to make a nice 13 X 19 of this picture and frame it, but I am NO good at photo editing and need that pile-o-poop in the upper right corner to go away.

Any artists here I could send the original file to that can fix this ?



NuttinButGoldens said:


> My boy Comet was a Red Head. I LOVE dark red Goldens


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

If you upload to photobucket, they have a really easy edit function that will allow you to crop and save. This coming from a VERY edit challenged person.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Is this a good enough photo fix?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

riddle03 said:


> My first golden was a big red boy. I just recently lost him about 2 weeks ago. I love the reds.


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, that'll work. But I need it done to the original. This posted one is way too low in res for a 13 X 19 

I can email it, or put it on my server.





Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Is this a good enough photo fix?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

It kills the resolution though. I need the full res of the original for a 13 X 19 print 



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> If you upload to photobucket, they have a really easy edit function that will allow you to crop and save. This coming from a VERY edit challenged person.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

check your PM's NBG!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> It kills the resolution though. I need the full res of the original for a 13 X 19 print


You should be able to use your crop function in your computer's photo gallery. That's how I crop mine. The original is saved and you have the edited version also.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Got it 

Now I have to find the original. I fear I may have done something stupid.

Thank goodness for a backup server 




Scarletts_Daddy said:


> check your PM's NBG!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Duke is my red head boy. I love his color although there are real golden highlights as well. 

He'll be 9 in April and is just now getting a few grey hairs around his eyes.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Here are some of my boy on our back patio from August, 08. We have these on our website. We do stamped concrete and use our patio and courtyard as a "show case". Of course, Duke has gotten us many jobs, so we have to have him in some of the pictures. :bowl:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh I Love You Dukee! What a Handsome Boy...and Your weight is Perfect! Still doing aqua therapy? 

What a lovely patio too...I want one like that at our new house to be...someday!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Here are some of my boy on our back patio from August, 08. We have these on our website. We do stamped concrete and use our patio and courtyard as a "show case". Of course, Duke has gotten us many jobs, so we have to have him in some of the pictures. :bowl:


Wow, beautiful concrete and very handsome Duke!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Fank yoo, tailer da nibbler. Fank yoo too Abbydabbydo. Fank yoo bowt mi wate, too.

i wuv u tailer da nibbler

dis iz dukee


----------



## B-rock (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

the first one is my dad and my baby dulce sleeping....

the last one is dulce showing off the "hold that egg" trick for a long time...

well, we love her to death....


----------



## Sheila (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's my red baby.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh pretty, pretty Finn with the white face.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's my red girl. Wow a few of the pups in this thread almost make my red girl look blond


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

dannyra said:


> Here's my red girl. Wow a few of the pups in this thread almost make my red girl look blond


Red AND a zipper. Be still my heart !!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Here's one that I loved for many years. His coat would just gleam in the sunlight
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=28768
> 
> and he sure made some smart, pretty puppies


he was a GORGEOUS gorgeous boy!!!!!!! I'm hoping my little Red "Blue" is 1/2 as nice!!!! (pup on right)


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Red AND a zipper. Be still my heart !!!!!


She is such a sweetheart. She is so smart, loveable, and energetic. We had her first advanced dog training class Tuesday and I was absolutely beaming by the end of it. BTW she's also in a regular class at the moment too. First classes I've taken her to, but I'm sure she had a class with her previous owners.

My wife asked me about the zipper when we first got her. I told her it was a zipper, and that's where you put the love in.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

SamFox said:


> Here is Sam, my gorgeous redhead! I didn't really think of him as "red" when he was a pup...he looked pretty "golden" to me! When he was about 6 months I had two seperate people ask me if he was an Irish Setter. Funny how when you see them everyday you don't notice them changing!


Ooooh, his coat is rich enough to put in the bank. Beautiful.


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Ooooh, his coat is rich enough to put in the bank. Beautiful.


Thanks! We think he's pretty special. He never has a collar on in the house because we all love to bury our hands into his fur...it's heaven!

Looking at the picture of Finn's beautiful white face makes me think Sam's best days are years away!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I fell for a redhead


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

showed DH this pic of Bridger watching the beautiful Treasure on Westminister. He was adament that "that dog isn't a golden! - look at the color!" 

we know lighter goldens; but to him, a golden is colored like Obi or Bridger


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Here are some of my boy on our back patio from August, 08. We have these on our website. We do stamped concrete and use our patio and courtyard as a "show case". Of course, Duke has gotten us many jobs, so we have to have him in some of the pictures. :bowl:


what is "stamped concrete" They look like tiles.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

These beautiful reds - don't you just love em?

Judi,


> They look like tiles


 Good! That's the point. It's concrete that was "stamped" (kind of like a cookie cutter without actually cutting) in a "Large Ashlar Slate" stamp and then acid stained with several different colors. Cool, huh?

I didn't do the pouring of the concrete - actually this is a cap over an existing patio - nor did I do the stamping, but I did do the acid stain. & Then it's sealed to make it look shiny.

Duke's job is to simply - - - look handsome


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

arcane said:


> he was a GORGEOUS gorgeous boy!!!!!!! I'm hoping my little Red "Blue" is 1/2 as nice!!!! (pup on right)


OMG-if that head does not remind me of Clipper's! What a beautiful puppy! And thank you-I adored Clipper almost as much as I did his father


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Duke's Momma said:


> Here are some of my boy on our back patio from August, 08. We have these on our website. We do stamped concrete and use our patio and courtyard as a "show case". Of course, Duke has gotten us many jobs, so we have to have him in some of the pictures. :bowl:


 
Very nice! (Dog AND pavers!) As one who is married to an Eye-Talian (first son of a first son of a first son :uhoh who is "in concrete", we both appreciate your patio! (AND your dog! )


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Here are a couple pictures of my red boy I fell in love with almost 13yrs. ago. He stole my heart. Miss ya buddy !


----------

